# Bengal kitten hiding under bed now



## reckneps (Mar 20, 2016)

My 16 week old kitten that has been with me for one week has been settling in really well. He has been playing lots and lots and explored the house except my bedroom. He has been sleeping next to me, wanting strokes all the time. I have now opened my bedroom and all he wants to do is sit under the bed. I left my wardrobe open and I found him dug in the corner under some of my boxers and socks! He is now back under the bed. Should I just leave him be under there? He seemed so settled and since the opening the bedroom he just sits under there! He even turned up food today when I called his name!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Give him time. Most kittens find a space they like and feel safe in. Don't try and pull him out, let him venture out when ready. Sometimes food, treats or toys can help.
Would love to see a photo and welcome to PF :Happy


----------



## reckneps (Mar 20, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Give him time. Most kittens find a space they like and feel safe in. Don't try and pull him out, let him venture out when ready. Sometimes food, treats or toys can help.
> Would love to see a photo and welcome to PF :Happy


Thanks for the advice. I have just bought a new very high meat treat I think he will like, hopefully that will tempt him. He has turned his nose up at other treats so far, he just loves his kitten kibble I bought from the RSPCA!

Here is him chilling on the windowsill (which he loves behind the curtains) and on the sofa (he has snuggled up to us a few times on the sofa so far which is a good sign). Oh, I put links to photos and it says I can't post because it is spam like! thats weird.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hiding and being off his food after previously being settled would concern me, perhaps he got into something he shouldn't have and needs a quick vet visit. I would not leave him under the bed when he's previously been out and playing.

Are you feeding the same diet his breeder was?

I think your photos need to be approved by a mod, being a new member, then they will show up.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You can upload photos directly onto your post using the upload file option but photos from an external site e.g. photobucket will show as spam until you have made at least 25 posts,
I too would find it odd that a previously confident kitten had started hiding. Does he still come out and play or just to eat and use the litter tray?


----------



## reckneps (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like these pictures have worked! He has the exact same diet and litter. He is alot more playful today and seemed really really hungry (probably making up for yesterday), although I have noticed he has gunk around his eye I have tried to wipe off. Fortunately I do have a vet visit organised for Saturday. I guess its his cat flu that he had when he arrived. We got him from the RSPCA who rescued him from a house of 60 cats who all had cat flu.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow he is stunning! What a beautiful colour and markings he has 
Cat flu can take a long time to recover from completely. Glad he is feeling better today and it's probably a good thing you have a vet appointment just to check he is OK.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely markings :Cat Good luck with the vet visit and I hope he is okay - he looks very relaxed in the photos


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

He's very handsome and has unusual colouring. 

Has the vet identified what is causing the upper respiratory infection (his cat flu) ?

It's most likely to be caused by either Feline Herpesvirus, (FHV) or Feline Calicivirus (FCV). If it's Herpesvirus he could be prone to occasional episodes all his life, or he could never have another one, after he's recovered from this one. I hope he feels better soon. 

A useful article from International Cat Care;

http://icatcare.org/advice/cat-health/cat-flu---upper-respiratory-infection


----------



## reckneps (Mar 20, 2016)

chillminx said:


> He's very handsome and has unusual colouring.
> 
> Has the vet identified what is causing the upper respiratory infection (his cat flu) ?
> 
> ...


I am going for a trip to the vets on saturday, so hopefully he can clarify. The RSPCA didn't know but just noted his constant sneezing and runny nose.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If he is still sneezing and has a runny nose then he has an upper respiratory infection and needs antibiotics. When did his last course of antibiotics finish? 

A blood sample will need to be taken by the vet to test for Feline Herpes Virus or Feline Calici Virus. But surely this must have been done whilst the kitten was still at the RSPCA?


----------



## reckneps (Mar 20, 2016)

chillminx said:


> If he is still sneezing and has a runny nose then he has an upper respiratory infection and needs antibiotics. When did his last course of antibiotics finish?
> 
> A blood sample will need to be taken by the vet to test for Feline Herpes Virus or Feline Calici Virus. But surely this must have been done whilst the kitten was still at the RSPCA?


I was just told he had flu and they didn't know which one. Here you go ill upload his papers I was given. I was hoping to show the vet and get more clarity on Saturday. They didn't give me any antibiotics or tablets to give to him.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

OK so I see from the vet reports he was treated for the URI (cat flu) in February with Nisamox, which is an antibiotic, and also with Isathal for conjunctivitis, and following that therapy there was improvement in his eyes but the nasal discharge remained, and he still has that now. It is quite possible he has an upper respiratory infection again, needing a further course of antibiotics, and hopefully your vet will take swabs of the discharge and get it tested to identify the bacteria (if any).

I would not wait to see the vet until Saturday but would ask for an appointment today or tomorrow. Your boy must be feeling really miserable and uncomfortable with his symptoms, which is why he was hiding under the bed. If he has a raised temperature (fever) that is why he would have lost his appetite.

Is he eating plenty? If he doesn't eat properly the risk is he will get dehydrated, which can cause a kitten of his age to go down hill quickly. He really needs to see the vet today to check if he is dehydrated. If he is not eating have you tried tempting him with strong smelling foods such as pilchards in tomato sauce?

It is possible he may have the nasal discharge long term, and if so he would need treatment to manage it. Our forum vet @Ceiling Kitty has written some very helpful and useful information on this thread which you may care to peruse:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/permanent-cat-flu.423922/

(Btw, you may want to remove the first photo you posted above as it contains your personal details at the top of the page).


----------



## reckneps (Mar 20, 2016)

chillminx said:


> OK so I see from the vet reports he was treated for the URI (cat flu) in February with Nisamox, which is an antibiotic, and also with Isathal for conjunctivitis, and following that therapy there was improvement in his eyes but the nasal discharge remained, and he still has that now. It is quite possible he has an upper respiratory infection again, needing a further course of antibiotics, and hopefully your vet will take swabs of the discharge and get it tested to identify the bacteria (if any).
> 
> I would not wait to see the vet until Saturday but would ask for an appointment today or tomorrow. Your boy must be feeling really miserable and uncomfortable with his symptoms, which is why he was hiding under the bed. If he has a raised temperature (fever) that is why he would have lost his appetite.
> 
> ...


Hes been eating and drinking loads and he's very playful. Although you can hear his nose is blocked and his eyes looks sore and have discharge. I think he may have long term damage from the cat flu because he had it as a small kitten. I will get to the vet asap thanks for the advice.


----------

